# Natural crimping?



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

I noticed that after a bath and good brushing, Sydney has a lot of crimping in her fur. Would this be a key to possible breeds she's mixed with? Or, is crimping a breed trait in specific breeds? I think it's really cute, I've noticed it a lot, but I'm just now getting around to posting pictures and asking for opinions! 















Oh and A LOT of fur got brushed out, it was crazy. I'm willing to bet there's a lot more that needs to come out, but she was starting to get antsy with the picture taking and all. Lol


----------



## RavensShadow (Feb 20, 2013)

I can't be sure whether it's a breed-specific thing or not, but I do know that Robin gets that behind his ears and on his leg feathering when he gets wet. It's really pretty and it stays that way for quite a while after he's dried off. ^^ And we know for certain he's mostly a sheltie/border collie mix, so...

I think I read somewhere it's just a normal thing that happens with fluffier dogs.


----------



## juliamxc (Jun 13, 2013)

my girls have tiny crimps all over behind their ears when dry and you can also see it other places when wet.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

I don't think it means anything. Watson's coat is straight naturally when dry, but as soon as it gets wet he has crimping going on all over. I think it's just what naturally happens with that coat type.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

I have found dogs with longer hair (often with double coats) tend to crimp if not brushed right away after a bath. Sara, the dog that I am pet sitting, gets crimped hair around her ears if I don't brush her ear hairs everyday lol


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Faxon's undercoat hairs are crimped, and so are most huskies/husky mixes I've had in the past.


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

Manna stays crimped for days after getting wet. but I don't think it's a breed thing as I know other dogs that crimp as well


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

I think I agree it might not be a specific breed type thing, I've seen lots of dogs who have the crimping. I just noticed it was really prominent the other night and thought I'd share and see what everyone thought. ^^


----------

